# ZOTAC GeForce GTX 770 2 GB



## W1zzard (Jun 27, 2013)

The ZOTAC GTX 770 introduces a new dual-fan cooler that looks quite sleek. Even though the card isn't overclocked, it delivers improved performance thanks to ZOTAC's smart thermal design.

*Show full review*


----------

